# 1941 Elgin



## jd56 (Oct 4, 2016)

I see I haven't bragged about this newest project here yet.
Surprising, because this was a surprise pick up.
I was contacted one weekend while I was laying on the beach soaking up the view by, a lady that said she had a bike that her 80+ year old Uncle had.
I agreed to cut my leisure day short to go meet her...Boy was my wife pissed but, she knows my passion.
Anywho, this lady rolls up with this 41 Elgin. But, before she would let me touch it she made me a promise to keep it, not resell it right away. Or she would double the price.
I did..."now let me see it, daggum it"[emoji15] 
It was gorgeous [emoji33] 
Her uncle had repainted it red and added a few bling items.
I made her a promise to keep it a while and she accepted my offer...actually it was higher than she said she wanted. Crazy I know but, it's worth every dime[emoji57] 
After removing the tank last night it was great to see the original maroon or Elgin red. 
He had painted it with the tank in place.

Added accessories on the bike was a functioning X-Pert  speedo, parade rods and a rear tailight  (that could be model specific). Rear brake actuator is there as well. Also a basket and a large greyhound ornament.

I love it when they find us and we didn't expect it.

The niece and her husband







 






















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 4, 2016)

Can't wait to see what peekin under there.


----------



## mike j (Oct 5, 2016)

Very nice score JD, a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 18, 2016)

Love the guard on that bike JD. You gonna try to remove the house paint? Could turn out with a sweet original paint bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Oct 18, 2016)

That's the plan, revive the OG paint. Hopefully it's all there 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Nov 23, 2016)

So, how far would you go?
Been struggling with this revival a bit. 
The repaint seems to not want to let go in places.
Sure I found the OG paint and even remnants of the pinstripes. 
But, I've managed to get too aggressive in some areas.
I think it's best to leave what stubborn house paint there is left, alone.
Because the areas that won't let go may need more patience than I have.

Methods used:
GoofOff with 000 &0000 steelwool.
Lacquer thinner with same applicators.

So... how far would you go to revive this particular bike's paint?












Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 23, 2016)

Cool Bike. I love the guard.
I understand lack of patience. I would put it back together so I could ride it in between cleaning. Spread it out. It looks much better to me than it did; good job!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 23, 2016)

I agree. Great bike. Nothing is ever easy when you anticipate it to be.


----------

